# Light bleeding with small clots? Normal, or worrysome?



## NYcountrygirl

I'm nervous. My period isn't due for a few days, but I took a test, and it was a BFP. Took a different brand, bfp again. Did blood work same morning, and just got the results and it's an 8.

I'm having some spotting, and small clots. My blood isn't bright red, but a darker red. Only enough to wear a light pad. Some cramping like I'm about to get my period.

Am I losing the baby, or did I catch it super early, and it's IB? I had IB with 2 of my other 4 pregnancies, but I don't remember having any clots with them. In fact, I never used to clot at all until I had my last child.

Plus, I have to wait all weekend for the dr to tell me if they want to do more testing on Monday, or wait until NEXT friday.....ARG....the waiting will kill me!


----------



## littleblonde

its really tough to say. Bleeding can be ok. lots of people have bleeding and go on to have healthy pregnancy me included. But i have also bled in pregnancy and miscarried. So its all a waiting game. A horrible one at there are people who have had clots and gone on to carry to term. it does sound like your very early. the only thing that is confusing is getting a positive on a pregnancy test and only having a hcg of 8. i didnt think they where that sensitive. maybe take a test on sunday or monday and see if its still positive. if it is then at least you no your hcg has likely risen. Sorry couldnt be more help. i have been in the waiting game in to pregnancy with bleeding so i no what its like


----------



## NYcountrygirl

Thanks. I figured it'll be a waiting game. I'm not bleeding heavy. And it's lighter than a period usually is, but now it is red. Sigh. I'll update....I just wish I could know more sooner.


----------



## mommyof5

Only your next beta quant will tell you the answer. But that seems pretty low. :hugs:


----------



## daydreaming22

Oh hun Im sorry. When was your 1st positive? I dont want to sound negative but it could be a chemical since the beta is so low after a + HPT. I hope thats not the case and you just caught it super early. GL


----------



## scotmum35

didnt want to read and run.hope its nothing sinister hugs to u xx


----------



## kat2504

I'm afraid it's most likely to be a chemical, but lots of people do have bleeding which turns out to be fine. Generally even the very best pg tests need a 10 to show positive and many need 25 so 8 is very low. Unfortunately only time will tell, but have fingers crossed for you in the meantime xx


----------



## loobylou29

cant you call a doctor? clots dont sound great, but even if nothings wrong the stress wont help, good luck hun, fingers crossed for you xoxoxoxo


----------



## NYcountrygirl

I was bleeding a bit heavier last night, and had a bnch of clots come out this morning. I forgot to do another home test, so 2 hours later I thought, well I prob lost it anyway, but I wanted to take a test just to confirm it, so I took it, and the line was much darker than the very faint line I saw the day before!! Maybe I didn't lose it, or perhaps I had twins, and lost one, or maybe I'm bleedin just because? Or, I could have lost it, but my body doesn't know it yet....not sure. I am going to call my midwife, because my MD that asked for the test from didn't help at all!!!


----------



## mommyof5

:hugs: keep us updated. Not trying to be a debbie downer just thought I would share. I got pregnant in november and the day after my bfp I started to bleed, they did a quant and it was 26, 2 days later (still bleeding) my quant was 97. The next day I noticed I had no symptoms. Took a hpt a day later and it was negative. So my numbers went up and then I miscarried.


----------



## jasmine2312

hope this will ease your nerves (im early tho---hope i dont curse myself :) ) but i had a very low level too----and bleeding (red, heavy, clots) but hcg has been doubling as it should since and dr isn't worried! she said she:

"sees it quite often with varying amounts of blood and it just depends on the woman". hope that helps!!

best of luck to you, honey!


----------

